#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Joke : No Problem is unsolvable for an engineer!!

## aishwarya

To Prove : 
2 / 10 = 2 

. 




*Art student :* Out of syllabus 

..
.. 



*Commerce student :* Question hi galat hai 

..




*Medical student :* its strange yaar, ye kaise ho sakta hai? 

.. 

.. 

.. 

.. 





*Engineering student :* it is very easy 




TWO / TEN 



=WO / EN 



(W=23rd letter, O=15th letter,
E=5th letter & N=14th letter) 



=23+15 / 5+14 




=38 / 19 



=2 



HENCE PROVED!!! :(giggle):  :(giggle):  :(giggle):  :(giggle): 




Engineers never ask?..    Answer  kya hai? 



They only ask ,       answer  Kya lana hai. :(giggle):  :(giggle):  :(giggle):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):  :P:  :P: 





  Similar Threads: problem Industrial Define Problem / User Define Problem project work Joke : Story of a Software Engineer!! Joke : Dilbert's "Salary Theorem"

----------

